# Ummmm, yikes?



## gradygirl (Nov 25, 2006)

just got off a call. gang related shooting, pt. pronounced at the ed. 5 shots, 2 to the heart. retaliation likely, mom's freaking out. and all on my second day...

that is, after yesterday when we moved a 715 lb. pt. with 10/10 abd. pain. and earlier this evening when we had a van vs. city bus t-bone.


----------



## DT4EMS (Nov 26, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:


> just got off a call. gang related shooting, pt. pronounced at the ed. 5 shots, 2 to the heart. retaliation likely, mom's freaking out. and all on my second day...
> 
> that is, after yesterday when we moved a 715 lb. pt. with 10/10 abd. pain. and earlier this evening when we had a van vs. city bus t-bone.



Welcome to the jungle! Oh how I remember those days and OH how I don't miss them.


----------



## gradygirl (Nov 26, 2006)

probably about 6 hours on the job last night and i was given a nickname: bloodbath.


----------



## oldschoolmedic (Nov 26, 2006)

It always warms my heart to watch the trauma monkey jump straight onto the new guys back and sink in his claws. That means the little bugger will leave me alone for awhile.

Enjoy the ride, it only gets better from here.


----------



## Guardian (Nov 26, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:


> just got off a call. gang related shooting, pt. pronounced at the ed. 5 shots, 2 to the heart. retaliation likely, mom's freaking out. and all on my second day...
> 
> that is, after yesterday when we moved a 715 lb. pt. with 10/10 abd. pain. and earlier this evening when we had a van vs. city bus t-bone.




welcome to the club...accidents involving city buses make me f-ing crazy, i've been to court 4 mother f-ing times over that Sh-.  "Oh, my neck hurts", i'm getting mad just thinking about it.


----------



## fyrdog (Nov 26, 2006)

TCERT your new nickname is well deserved. Don't call on the 29th I don't want you to ruin my white cloud, I'll stay up in Enfield. Are you sure that you don't want to get on the HP car and do renal round up or few burn and returns?


----------



## Stevo (Nov 26, 2006)

a rather rough start Tcert

hang in there

~S~


----------



## jeepmedic (Nov 26, 2006)

oldschoolmedic said:


> It always warms my heart to watch the trauma monkey jump straight onto the new guys back and sink in his claws. That means the little bugger will leave me alone for awhile.
> 
> Enjoy the ride, it only gets better from here.



Amen Brother. Hate it for you but better you than me.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Nov 26, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:


> probably about 6 hours on the job last night and i was given a nickname: bloodbath.


Boy talk about baptism by fire! I think I hate your new nickname, UGH! :wacko: all I can say is be safe and lots of soap and water!


----------



## gradygirl (Nov 26, 2006)

Well, last night was actually pretty fun. We ended the night with a "groin pain" that turned out to be a guy stoned off his butt after smoking crack, snorting 2 bags of heroine, and taking 4 Darvocet. Our last was a pt. with an ankle fracture that was about || far from opening. The gun shot victim actually had 9 bullets, 4 were in his mouth...

And as for the nickname, there are a number of reasons why it actually fits, but I got it because I got one of my sleeves covered in blood by a bloody, combative pt. who wouldn't let me take his bp. The medic preceptor who intercepted us (which is actually a 3 man crew: EMT, medic preceptor, and medic preceptee, so it was the preceptee in the truck teching) called me "Bloodbath" when he saw the jacket...and it stuck...or rather, he officially dubbed me Bloodbath in front of about 10 people, including the supervisor, so...

But to make things even better, I am now part of the Fantastic 5 or 6, depending on the night. That is, me, my FTO, my partner, and the precepting medic truck apparently work together a lot, as I discovered last night. So the two trucks together are the Fantastic crews. And the preceptee is now "Fabulous Dan." The things that are decided at 0200 on a Sunday morning...


----------



## c-spine (Nov 26, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:


> when we moved a 715 lb. pt.




:blink: holy crap. That's a bit.. uh... excessive. I think that's more than what my super fat pony weighs. ((but he's cute, so it's ok))


----------



## jeepmedic (Nov 26, 2006)

c-spine said:


> :blink: holy crap. That's a bit.. uh... excessive. I think that's more than what my super fat pony weighs. ((but he's cute, so it's ok))




Thats why you need a FART truck.  

Fat
Ambulance
Response
Team

:lol: :beerchug:


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Nov 27, 2006)

Lucky you, now that you have the trauma monkey maybe I will not longer be the SH*t magnet at work...of course I go to the city truck next month so who knows this may only be a 1 shift thing...


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey Tcert!! do you  folks have a "heavy duty lift ambulance" for those big patients or does fire help with those "lift" assist calls.  My back just aches at the thought of that!  Does anyone's agency have a set up like that?


----------



## gradygirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Airwaygoddess said:


> Hey Tcert!! do you  folks have a "heavy duty lift ambulance" for those big patients or does fire help with those "lift" assist calls.  My back just aches at the thought of that!  Does anyone's agency have a set up like that?



Oh, how I never want to work bus 925 again...that's the number of our bariatric ambulance. It's got an oversized box, a HUGE stretcher, a wench, ramps, the works. Yet, we still need to get those big people on to the stretcher, so yeah, fire comes and lends an indispensable hand.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Nov 27, 2006)

Well then, my back still hurts at the thought.....:blink: Santa Barbara Co does not have a "big boy truck" at least that is something....


----------



## Jon (Nov 27, 2006)

EVERY division has a FART truck (Fat @ss Retrivial Team - Thanks Jeff).

Around here, we don't have one vehicle dedicated to it - we have the system and can put it in one of 5 rigs.


----------



## Jon (Nov 27, 2006)

TCERT - Sounds like you are having fun.

Bloodbath, eh?


----------



## c-spine (Nov 27, 2006)

Now that I think about it.. I'd much rather take a bath in WATER... but hey... maybe I'm weird like that... hehe


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Nov 29, 2006)

You think bloodbath is a bad nickname?  We've got one guy we call the grim reaper!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Nov 29, 2006)

Grim reaper, how about putting that on a businnes card!


----------



## gradygirl (Nov 29, 2006)

I'd take Grim Reaper over the nicknames the last two EMTs got from my FTO when he was training them. One is either Mr. Poopiepants or Fetal. The other is Rosie Altar Boy.


----------



## Anomalous (Nov 29, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:


> ...One is either Mr. Poopiepants or Fetal. The other is Rosie Altar Boy.



You can't leave a post like that without the story behind it...


----------



## gradygirl (Dec 1, 2006)

Ok, ok, so here's the story behind the names.

Mr. Poopiepants/Fetal: This kid was doing FTO time and he and his/my FTO were accidentally barricaded in an apartment because of a rowdy mob outside because the pt. they were treating had been stabbed in the head. He was trying to find a pulse, but said he couldn't feel one. At about that same moment, the pt. sat up and hugged our FTO. The kid apparently jumped back innumerable feet and, ummm, yeah, Code Brown. Fetal comes from the fact that he's pertrified of my FTO and partner, so whenever they come into a room where he is, apparently he cowers.

Rosie Altar Boy: This kid is apparently very straight-laced and high strung, something my FTO and partner are not (hence the altar boy). Rosie came from him having a very feminine pink rose tattoo on his shoulder...which he doesn't have a solid story behind, so...


----------



## CotWoman (Dec 1, 2006)

We had a student in our class we nicknamed Dr. Death - because everytime he had a clinical he had a least 1 code...


----------

